
Helen Sharman: 'Aliens exist and could be here on Earth' - sjcsjc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-51003374
======
rvz
So its OK for the BBC to justify spreading this area 51 'conspiracy' nonsense
onto its fee-paying audience yet they want you to trust them with their news
reporting.

The BBC has become increasingly more unreliable in their reporting.

